# Carolina Piedmont Retriever Club



## Whistler (Jan 14, 2010)

Any news ???????????????????


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Open has 5 dogs left to run tomorrow. 
Derby: Tony Flowers 1st
Mark Chase. 2nd
Clint Joyner. 3rd
Don"t know which dogs for Tony/Mark. Don't know 4th or Jams.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

ALL RIGHT Mark..................Congrats.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

My dog Axle got 4th in the derby and was handled by Malcolm of Black River Retrievers. Malcolm also got the RJ but I don't know with which dog. Don't know the jams or if there was any. Huge congrats to Tony Flowers and Mark Chase. Good job guys.


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Way to go Tony.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Did Tony win the derby w/ Rowdy or Salty?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Did Tony win the derby w/ Rowdy or Salty?


Salty.
RJ. Bella- Malcolm Sykes.

This is what I had to add to the above.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Tony, that is awesome. Last week fourth this week the win!!! Keep up the good work with that pup.

Vikki
(Salty's breeder)


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Brian. Good luck with Oz!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have Open Callbacks ?


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open to 3rd series: 1,5,6,7,10,11,20,21,23,25,27,30,37,38,45,48,50,55,58,59,63,64,65,69


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Thanks Brian. Good luck with Oz!!


Thanks bud. Oz-Mo isn't running this weekend but my other dog Woody is. Oz will run his first Q next week at Palmetto.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Anyone have any news from the Q


----------



## nrsergent (Nov 12, 2007)

Candlewood's Daughter of the General ( Genny )
Owned by Robert Dozier
Trained and Handled by Cara Mock
Won the Q
I do not have the other placements.....


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Cara Mock!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Cara with Genny.....OK time for Robert Dozier to start running her in the AM and OPEN!! Congrats Cara and Robert!!


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone know if they finished the waterblind today in the open.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

nrsergent said:


> Candlewood's Daughter of the General ( Genny )
> Owned by Robert Dozier
> Trained and Handled by Cara Mock
> Won the Q
> I do not have the other placements.....


CONGRATS that's awesome news !!!!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st-#38 Malcolm S.
2nd- #55 Jason B.
3rd- #45 Mac D.
4th- #59 Jason B.
Res. Jam- #65
Jams- 7,10,21,48,63


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

ALLLABS said:


> Open 1st-#38 Malcolm S.
> 2nd- #55 Jason B.
> 3rd- #45 Mac D.
> 4th- #59 Jason B.
> ...


4th Escaleras Black Explosion... alright Nitro


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Way to go Cara with Genny.....OK time for Robert Dozier to start running her in the AM and OPEN!! Congrats Cara and Robert!!


Thanks Brenda! fun day for sure. Cara is an incredible trainer and it has been fun to watch her bring along my first FT dog. But as I have quickly learned in my short time in this sport....not a whole lot of time to celebrate since training starts again tomorrow because next Friday is just around the corner!! I did, however, toast Cara and Genny several times last night.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats Robert and Cara! That is awesome. I judged Genny last weekend in the Q at Down East. She is a very nice dog. Here's to continued success at the next level also.


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

How about Sam Franklin and Hal with second place in the Amateur! Congrats Sam - good job!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Sam and Hal!!!


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations Mark and Sam Nice Job!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go Sam.

George Fiebelkorn


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Mark, congratulations on your Blue Ribbon and thanks for all the work you did to make the AM successful and fun.

George Fiebelkorn


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Sam!


----------

